# Handmade Halloween Ornaments Campaign!



## aleandros4 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hello guys! I am new to this, spooky and full of Halloween stuff, forum! I have gathered a team of people who really love handmade crafts! We have had an idea about starting a Halloween project! Well, this project is up on the fundraising site www.indiegogo.com! Our project is about Handmade Halloween Ornaments that everybody will love! If you are a true fan of Halloween Ornaments, which I bet you are to be in this forum, we would appreciate it if you supported our project! We have gathered lots of ideas and we are very excited about them! Also, we have included in our work some classic Halloween art work from the good old "Art Attack" show and we are ready to recreate this art for you! Spread the word to your fellow Halloweeners! Feel free to ask any question! 
Thank you all 
Everything about our project is on the Campaign Link ------> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/handmade-halloween-ornaments#/story


----------

